# Yellow Perch time yet?



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

As every year this time I start looking for them. Think this is year 7. Lol, have yet to catch one. Any reports. This will be my year I can feel it. Going into early retirement Feb 20th. :spam:


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I've got the itch too, same as every year about this time. The river has been running high, though, for months, so no practice runs for me so far this year. It's falling and I've heard temps (air) might reach 60s next week.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

What rig/bait do you use to target Yellow Perch. When I was kid we used to do fairly well out of the Rappahannock River in Fredericksburg area but I can't remember what we used. Grandkids are old enough now and I want to show them some river bank fishing.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

*Port Royal New pier*



fishingeek said:


> What rig/bait do you use to target Yellow Perch. When I was kid we used to do fairly well out of the Rappahannock River in Fredericksburg area but I can't remember what we used. Grandkids are old enough now and I want to show them some river bank fishing.


I'm going to try at the new pier in Port Royal on the Rappahannock, it has a nice kayak launch area. I figure around some of those little streams on the edge might be my best bet. I want to try to find some minnows but I'm sure a little spinner might work as well.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking forward to a few in the cooler, just a bit longer...


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I was hoping to camp out on one of the deep pools in the upper river this weekend, but snow, rain, cold, plus the river jumped up almost 4' ....


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

my favorite yellow perch rigs involve upwards of 12" of ice, a 3 1/2 hp motor attached to a long drill bit, a 5 gallon bucket to sit on , an assortment of Swedish Pimples and tear drop jigs tipped with mousey grubs and sometimes minnows.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd like to give those pimples a try, I can tell you we will have a hard time finding 12" of ice here in RVA. 70 tomorrow. Thinking maybe Walkerton area in the kayak, really no telling.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

yeah i hear ya.... haven't seen 12" of ice since I left the Catskills.... these days I like to get into the shallow coves off the main creeks or along the banks in ponds and fish small flys and jigs. in a small boat is preferred. if not then I go to the spillways below the ponds.


----------

